# Sheepshead Fishing Homosassa, Florida Style



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

I recently had the pleasure of fishing once again with Capt. Willian Toney of Homosassa. This time Capt. Toney invited me along to be a co-host on an episode of his television show "Nature Coast Outdoors." Our target species this time was sheepshead and we had planned to hit some of the very same near shore rock piles we had fished for grouper just a few weeks earlier.

The day started out from the newly renovated boat ramp at MacRae's of Homosassa located right on the Homosassa River. Along for the ride was Capt. Toney's videographer and producer Al Milian.

We shot a short introduction along with a few scene setters at the dock.










We then made the trip down the river and after a short run of a few miles to a couple of Capt. William's favorite rock piles and we were set up and ready to go.

A few more video spots on our tackle and techniques and then it didn't take long before Capt. William was hooked up with a nice 15 inch sheepshead.










I then proceeded to catch the next three fish as we gave Al, the videographer, plenty of footage for the camera.










Al also shot a few takes of some close ups of our baits and the hooks we both prefer to use. As far as bait, we mainly used fresh dead shrimp. I also used some frozen sand fleas as bait as well.

For hooks, I prefer a Gamakatsu Octopus Circle size #2. Capt. William prefers an Owner J hook size 2/0. To each his own, both hooks are different yet very similar in size. It appears both are effective at hooking sheepshead, which is generally agreed to be one of the best bait thieves that swims the ocean. The stripes and the nickname convict fish seem to backup this reputation.

At this first spot both caught a couple more fish and then the grass porgies moved in. Capt. William says once the sheepie bite shuts down and the grass porgies start to hit, it's time to move.

We headed out to the next spot and once again Capt. William had the first hook up. This fish was a nice 16 and 1/2 inch fish that might have measured 17 inches except for the fact it was missing part of it's tail. We surmised that this fish must have tangled with a rock pile grouper when it was young and survived the attack.

This second spot proved to be very productive as I proceeded to land a nice 17 inch sheepshead shortly after Capt. William's physically challenged fish. On top of the nice sheepies we caught, we both also caught a short grouper each, as well a few nice black sea bass.

All in all, once again it was a wonderful trip with Capt. William. We had a great time fishing and were successful at catching many sheepshead. Between the sheepshead and black sea bass, two of the finest eating fish in my book, we had plenty of fillets for some tasty meals as well.

Back at the dock, Al and myself both filmed Capt. William giving a demonstration of how to clean a sheepshead, which are known for being tough to clean due to their tricky rib cage. I plan to publish an episode of my video webcast "Angler's Advantage" on this subject in the very near future.

Overall, it proved to be a very productive and enjoyable outing for a geographic, seasonal, species piece on sheepshead for an upcoming episode of Capt. Williams' show "Nature Coast Outdoors."

The show will air sometime in late March on the Brighthouse Networks channel 16 which airs in the Citrus and Levy county areas. I've already watched it. I'm not as scary on camera this time as I thought I would be. LOL


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

Nice!
Great fishing there Mook!
I'm looking forward to seeing this video.. Sounds like a great trip.. Keep it up bud!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great work Mook. Congrats.


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

Nice work man..


----------

